# Favorite Reaktor User Library?



## BrandonYLau (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi all! 

I've been doing (musical) sound design for a while now, but I'm just getting started with using the Reaktor User Libraries. There seems to be a million of them, so I just wanted to ask around for favorites/other interesting and useful units. 

If it changes anything, I'm using Zebra, Razor, Massive, Form, Mangle, Iris, and Monark for my sounds right now.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wilifordmusic (Mar 18, 2019)

A good start for interesting sound scapes/noises would be,

DevSnd Grain Cube
DRON-E
rachToys
SOKOLOV Manufaktur

I think the Richard Devine Grain Cube is on his site, the rest should be in the library.

happy hunting, Steve


----------



## BrandonYLau (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks for this! I'll check those out for sure


----------



## brenneisen (Mar 18, 2019)

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/what-are-your-favourite-reaktor-toys.46228/


----------



## greggybud (Mar 30, 2019)

wilifordmusic said:


> A good start for interesting sound scapes/noises would be,



I'll add Ice Pad. A great tool for FM drone coldness...shrill...harsh..etc.

Based on what the OP wrote, I would just explore the library based on most popular, best ratings, and after a while you get to know your favorite ensemble builders such as Chet Singer, Program Child, Rick Scott, etc.

I tend to refer to Reaktor for the 1-trick ponies that do a certain thing very well. These are all tools. I tend to avoid the synth emulations, however I still use the Solina and I have Arturias version.

You can get lost and distracted with Reaktor very quickly so be cautious if your objective is to finish a track on a deadline. You can also be totally inspired by a sound or loop, so IMO it's really a 2 edged sword.


----------



## BrandonYLau (Mar 31, 2019)

greggybud said:


> I'll add Ice Pad. A great tool for FM drone coldness...shrill...harsh..etc.
> 
> Based on what the OP wrote, I would just explore the library based on most popular, best ratings, and after a while you get to know your favorite ensemble builders such as Chet Singer, Program Child, Rick Scott, etc.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for this! Exactly what I was looking for, I'll check that one out.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 6, 2019)

Oh man. I discovered Reaktor recently (while researching everything else included in Komplete 12)
and I fell in love with the little beasty. Such brilliant toys.

A few I'm currently really into:

- Form
- Polyplex and Polyplex Seq
- Nod-e
- Dron-E

Synths:
- Nord Rack
- Nord
- OB-Xb
- Oki Computer (part 1)
- Calc-U-Synth (Chiptunez!)

So much fun to play with ^^.


----------



## AmbientMile (Jun 6, 2019)

Anything Boscomac http://boscomac.free.fr


----------



## robgb (Jun 6, 2019)

Chet Singer's free Woodwind libraries. The flute and clarinet are pretty amazing.


----------



## YaniDee (Jun 6, 2019)

AmbientMile said:


> Anything Boscomac http://boscomac.free.fr


Definitely agree..awesome stuff!


----------

